# 8.2 kernel compile hang on feeder_eq



## pboehmer (Mar 11, 2011)

I am upgrading an 8.1-STABLE i386 box to 8.2 and getting stuck on the kernel compile as part of the buildworld procedure.  Part of the compile that is hanging is:


```
---- SNIPPED ----
awk -f @/tools/makeobjops.awk @/dev/sound/pcm/mixer_if.m -h
awk -f @/tools/makeobjops.awk @/dev/sound/pcm/ac97_if.m -c
awk -f @/tools/makeobjops.awk @/dev/sound/pcm/channel_if.m -c
awk -f @/tools/makeobjops.awk @/dev/sound/pcm/feeder_if.m -c
awk -f @/tools/makeobjops.awk @/dev/sound/pcm/mixer_if.m -c
awk -f @/tools/sound/feeder_eq_mkfilter.awk --  > feeder_eq_gen.h
```

The system is still functioning and top shows WPCU 99.85% on the awk command.  I have had this hang as long as 18.5 hours until I ctrl-c'd to stop it.  I have several boxes and this is the only one giving me trouble.  I have wiped and re-csup the source tree, tried copying source from a working system, blown away /usr/obj/usr (my normal procedure anyways), and even resorted to rebooting.  Kernel compile (following a new *make buildworld*) always hangs at the feeder_eq_gen.  md5 hashes on feeder_eq_mkfilter.awk, feeder_eq_gen.h, and /usr/bin/awk all match with other working systems. 

Has anyone run into this, and if so, what was the resolution?
Thanks.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Mar 11, 2011)

Is this a GENERIC or a custom kernel? If the latter, have you tried building this kernel on a working machine to see if the problem reoccurs?


----------



## pboehmer (Mar 12, 2011)

I have the same problem with the GENERIC and custom kernel configs.  Neither config has sound support, so I don't think the problem is with the config.  Just for grins, I'll try copying the source from the problematic box to a working system and see what I find.

It's almost like the problem is with the awk tool set, but not sure how/where.

Thanks for the input.


----------



## pboehmer (Mar 22, 2011)

Just an update...

Copied source tree from the problem box to a another system and was able to build world and kernel without any problems.  Copied /src and /obj back up to the problem system and successfully installed kernel/world and rebooted to an updated 8.2-STABLE system.

After the successful update on the problem box, I blew away /usr/src and /usr/obj/usr, re-*csup*'d, and tried yet again to build world which resulted in the same hang on *awk* when building the sound module.  The problem is clearly limited to this box, but for the life of me, I cannot figure out what the issue is.

At this point, my only solution is to add


```
WITHOUT_MODULES = sound
```

to /etc/make.conf.  It's a non-critical monitoring server, so sound is not used.


----------



## wblock@ (Mar 22, 2011)

Do you have custom CFLAGS in /etc/make.conf?


----------



## pboehmer (Mar 23, 2011)

No, /etc/make.conf has only two lines,


```
PERL_VERSION=5.10.1
WITHOUT_MODULES = sound
```


----------

